# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing >  SyntaxNet, natural language parsing framework, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

"Announcing SyntaxNet: The World’s Most Accurate Parser Goes Open Source"

by Slav Petrov
May 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google to Developers: Here’s How to Stop Making Dumb Chatbots"
The search company is releasing the secret sauce it uses to make sense of ambiguous language. It could help developers build apps that actually understand us.

by Will Knight
May 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Forget Boaty McBoatface! Google's AI language software is called Parsey McParseface in honour of the failed bid to name a research boat"
Google's new English language parser uses machine learning algorithms
It is part of a wider project to help computers analyse human languages
The English language software has been named Parsey McParseface
It is thought to refer to the row over naming Britain's new research vessel

by Richard Gray
May 13, 2016

----------

